# Hardware encoding on AMD Cards



## DoAGoldeneye (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi,

I'm currently using a (QuadCore) Core i5 CPU with a Radeon HD 7850 Graphics Card. Most of the time I capture my PS4 gameplay using an Elgato Game Capture HD. I may switch to an integrated PCIe card like the Avermedia Live Gamer HD to get rid of the recording delay..

When using the old version I use QuickSync to encode in 720p and record to my NAS and stream at the same time. If I don't stream I record in 1080p.

Once hardware encoding is implemented in the rewrite I'd use QuickSync to record to disk at 1080p (for Youtube) and x264 Software encoding to stream in 720p.

It would, however, free up processing power if the stream-encoding could be assisted by my graphics card (which is just sitting there otherwise).

I realize this is not like capturing PC-gameplay from inside the graphics card.


----------



## Harold (Jun 17, 2015)

Last I heard, it's already on the roadmap.

Someone on the irc chat had good luck replacing the ffmpeg libraries in their install with ones properly linked and compiled against the quicksync libraries and using a custom ffmpeg command to put the output format to encode through the quicksync encoder.

That process is not for the feint of heart or the short on time.

Also, Quicksync isn't an AMD thing, it's an Intel thing.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Jun 17, 2015)

Harold said:


> Also, Quicksync isn't an AMD thing, it's an Intel thing.


Thanks for replying. Glad to see Quicksync is on it's way (though I had no doubts it was coming).

I was, however, quite aware that QuickSync is an Intel thing (hence me having a Core i5). I was actually asking if they would extend that to AMD's VCE (or whatever their current version is called). It's when you use your GPU to do encoding of video.

It already exists for Nvidia GPUs on the old version, but it never got to AMDs Radeons.


----------



## Harold (Jun 18, 2015)

From what I've seen between the forums and the irc chat, all three GPU encoding options are coming, and like I said above, if you replace the ffmpeg libraries, you can use them already if you know the custom commands.

Also, https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-branch-with-amd-vce-support.13996 for a branch of classic with VCE support.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Jun 18, 2015)

Harold said:


> ... if you replace the ffmpeg libraries, you can use them already if you know the custom commands...


I'll look into that. I already prefer using the MP version, just that performance hit when using software encoding.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 18, 2015)

Harold said:


> Last I heard, it's already on the roadmap.
> 
> Someone on the irc chat had good luck replacing the ffmpeg libraries in their install with ones properly linked and compiled against the quicksync libraries and using a custom ffmpeg command to put the output format to encode through the quicksync encoder.
> 
> ...



That might have been me, but I only got it to work with NVENC.


----------



## wdapunisher (Jun 19, 2015)

Maybe Jacksun is working on something.  He's the one who has the OBS VCE Forkbranch working.  I used it when I had a 7950 and it worked pretty good.


----------



## DoAGoldeneye (Jun 24, 2015)

If AMD VCE support is not coming I'll fall back to x264. It'd be nice though...


----------

